# 1968 GTO Gas Question



## rob40999 (May 18, 2018)

Hello All:
Should I be putting in lead in the Gas??

The gas I use now is 93 octane.

Stock 400cu engine.

I keep getting different stories??????

Thank you, Bob


----------

